# The bicycle as a BOV



## Diabeticprepper (Sep 13, 2012)

There has been talk of using the bicycle as BOV or post disaster transportation. Just Google bicycles in post disaster settings and watch what pops up.
A little of My history, I have been riding and working on bikes since I was 9 years old and did not get a drivers license or car until I was 18 and near enough to H.S graduation that I could not fail (just in time for the prom)
So how did I get around you ask?
I rode My bike.
I walked.
I rode the bus.
or all the above.
That was the way it was no drivers license, no car until I was 18 dads rules and it was not wise to argue with him. :gaah:
So enough about me let's talk about bikes! :2thumb: 
What kind of bike are we looking for? 
Sturdy.
Easy to use.
Cargo capability.
quality.
Fit
Price.
Pass by the department stores they sell bikes yes but not of the quality we need. I also do not recommend road bikes with their skinny tires while they can be of high quality they are not meant for rough service under load. Also to avoid are aluminum and carbon frames they just cannot take the added weight in my opinion and I have not had enough experience with Titanium frames to say one way or the other. Also avoid suspension bikes they are not for the most part able to have racks and bags added and are maintenance hogs.
For frames I like cro-molly steel and most cargo bikes use this or some like alloy. Rims and tires 26" with a lot of spokes this varies from a variety of use and preference get ones that will handle heavy loads. Tires should be 1.5 inch some folks get away with this for light camping but I use 2 inch exclusively. Gears and derailleurs My motto is anything that is proven friction shifters like on the old ten speeds still work well today I keep a set in the tool box my daily use is a shimano click shift it works well. Brakes come in some different configurations today including hydraulic disc brakes that work well. If you choose these stock lots of parts. I use old fashion center pull or cantilever brakes easier to get and a lot cheaper modern ones work well.
Racks you can buy decent racks and you can build better ones for less money there a lot of plans on the web just search home made bicycle racks.
Panniers again you can buy them just hold your breath they cost like a arm and a leg or you can make ones more suited to your needs for less money. 
I will post more a little later.


----------

